# Ervaringen met instellingen > Ervaringen met huisartsen >  Ervaringen met huisarts Wisse (Geertruidenberg)

## Nationaal Gezondheids Forum

Naam huisarts: Wisse

Werkzaam in zorginstelling / huisartsenpraktijk: Huisartsenpraktijk Weltevrede en Wisse, Geertruidenberg

Adres: Walgang 95, Geertruidenberg

Website: www.weltevrede-wisse.praktijkinfo.nl


*Wat zijn jouw ervaringen met de huisarts Wisse*

----------

